# Barrons Vs Kaplan Vs Princeton Review (For SAT 2)



## maham asghar (Nov 1, 2015)

Which one is the best among these and why...with reasons?


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

I have prepared SAT I from Barons and it had excellent materiel. I would probably go with either Baron or Princeton, Dont know alot about Kaplans.


----------



## Ramallamas (Aug 20, 2015)

Barron's for sure, I used it's books to prepare for all my SAT subject tests


----------



## mclovin (Oct 31, 2015)

Barron's for sure , kaplan is crap


----------



## lostinlife (Nov 15, 2015)

I think Kaplan has really good explanations if you;re studying on your own. It helped me a lot at least. Why dont you just check out both? See which one suits you better
But i definitely agree Barrons is better when it comes to practice


----------



## maham asghar (Nov 1, 2015)

Well in my opinion Barrons has alot of irrelevant material especially for chemistry and physics! ::


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

Barrons chemistry is spot on. But physics is a lot harder. I found it harder to understand barrons physics. I suggest you use princeton and practise barrons. Physics was all about as many questions you can practise and having a lot of concepts. Barely anything was about knowledge. Chemistry has a lot of balancing questions like A levels p1 and a few questions like A levels moles. The rest were like Barrons. I suggest you take the tests twice. And improve your score in case it isn't 2200+. Best of luck :v:


----------

